# Skin side up or down?



## tpc74 (Jul 4, 2012)

When brining, do you normally place the skin side up or down? Or does it not matter? Just wondering what others here do.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2012)

Skin down but does not matter as long as it's submerged...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jul 4, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Skin down but does not matter as long as it's submerged...JJ


X2


----------



## tpc74 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks.  I didn't think it mattered much, but I thought I would ask.


----------

